# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  تحلیل و طراحی سایت کنفرانس

## Kia_MLS

با سلام خدمت همه اساتید
من به نمونه تحلیل و طراحی یک وب سایت مدیریت مقالات احتیاج داشتم
روش تحلیل شی گرا میباشد (uml)
سناریو (به صورت خیلی مختصر)
کاربران پس از ثبت نام در سایت میتوانند مقالات خود را ارسال کنند
داوران به صورت آناین مقالات ارسالی را مشاهده کنند و نظر (امتیاز) خود را نسبت به مقالات اعلام کنند
مقالات یا قبول و یا رد میشوند
کاربران میتوانند مقالات ارسالی خود را پیگیری کنند (در حال بررسی، در حال داوری، قبول، رد)

در این زمینه سایت هایی طراحی شده، کار جدیدی نیست. از این رو اگر اساتید محترم مطلب و یا نمونه کار مربوط به تحلیل و طراحی همچین وب سایتی را دارند ممنون میشم در اختیار بنده قرار دهند

----------

